# Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)



## Beny (8. September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Nachdem ich dieses Jahr das erste mal in Norwegen war hab ich mir vorher ein paar DVD´s angeschaut. Auf der einen war ein Rezept welches sehr schmackhaft aussah. Nunja zuhause angelangt(in Norwegen hatten wir zu viel Essen dabei) hab ich das dann mal ausprobiert. Nachdem es meiner Familie geschmeckt hat hab ich´s mal bei meiner Tante gekocht. Obwohl sie eigentlich KEINEN Fisch isst war über ein Kilo Dorschfilet nötig damit ich 4 Personen sattmachen konnte.

Nun zum Rezept: ich hab das von der DVD mitgeschrieben.

Viel Spaß beim Kochen und Petri Heil


----------



## Beny (8. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*

Wenn jemand ein Bild möchte der schreibt mich entweder hier an oder im ICQ.

Petri Heil


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (9. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*

Ob das auch mit Brassen geht!??? |kopfkrat


----------



## MarioDD (9. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*



Beny schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> Nachdem ich dieses Jahr das erste mal in Norwegen war hab ich mir vorher ein paar DVD´s angeschaut. Auf der einen war ein Rezept welches sehr schmackhaft aussah. Nunja zuhause angelangt(in Norwegen hatten wir zu viel Essen dabei) hab ich das dann mal ausprobiert. Nachdem es meiner Familie geschmeckt hat hab ich´s mal bei meiner Tante gekocht. Obwohl sie eigentlich KEINEN Fisch isst war über ein Kilo Dorschfilet nötig damit ich 4 Personen sattmachen konnte.
> 
> Nun zum Rezept: ich hab das von der DVD mitgeschrieben.
> ...


 
das Rezept klingt , als ob es 12 Jährige norwegische Pfadfinder in einer kalten Fjord Herbstnacht "erfunden" haben. Sie haben wahrscheinlich in Ihre Rucksäcke geguckt um zu sehen, was noch an essbares drin war. Dabei ist dann Fiske*kaka* rausgekommen. Weitere lustige Komentare erspar ich mir...

Aber...manchmal ist das einfache das bessere!


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (10. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*

Abgesehen davon ist es ein total traditionelles norwegisches Gericht/Rezept.


----------



## MarioDD (10. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist es ein total traditionelles norwegisches Gericht/Rezept.


 
...glaub ich dir gerne-nur hätten sie sich einen anderen Namen einfallen lassen können.
Kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es schmeckt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*

Naja... für Norweger ja schon ein kompliziertes Gericht. Mal was Anderes als Fisch ins kochende Wasser schmeissen, Salz druff, fertich. So richtig weit vorne sind die in kulinarischer Hinsicht ja eher nicht.
Aber wer weiss, vielleicht schmeck's ja...
Vom Namen her hört es sich aber wirklich nicht sehr appetitlich an. :q


----------



## Franky (10. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*

Jo - regionale Geschmäcker sind da sicherlich genauso extrem unterschiedlich, wie hier auch. Setz mal einem Münchener das gute Labskaus vor! :q
Aber die Friggadelln sind schon prima, und welchen Fisch man nimmt, ist fast egal. Wobei ich "Fischkräuter" schon für recht "gewagt" halte... :q Damit man nicht reinfällt, würde ich mich da auf Estragon, Majoran, Thymian und ein wenig Dill beschränken. Würzen mit Pfeffer, Salz und wer mag ein Hauch Koriander...


----------



## MarioDD (10. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*

Fischfriggadelln sind doch kein Thema.

Allerdings wird bei dem oben vorgestellten Gericht: Fiskekaka nichts von pürierten Zutaten erwähnt.
Alles in nen Top und gut verrühren und gut iss...
Aber vielleicht haben die Norweger *ein* Wort für *viele* Fischzubereitungen?!

Noch was zu den Königsberger Klopsen...zu DDR Zeiten gabs die in keinem Kochbuch. Weil es ja auch kein Königsberg mehr gab. Die hießen ganz profan und schöde: Kochklops.
Nach der Wiedervereinigung durften wir endlich  
Königsberger Klopse essen und waren ganz enttäuscht, dass die nicht anders als Kochklops schmeckten...


----------



## Franky (10. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*

Naja... Richtig heisst es ja auch "Fiskekaker" (Fiskekake = Fischklops) - kaka wäre schwedisch für Kuchen (Tigerkaka = Marmorkuchen). 
Ist dann schon verwirrend, wenn nicht dabei steht, dass man alles durchwolfen soll.  Um es "perfekt" zu machen, sollte man vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass der Fisch idealerweise ganz leicht angefrostet sein sollte, damit das Eiweiß beim Wolfen nicht schon stockt...


----------



## MarioDD (10. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*



Franky schrieb:


> Um es "perfekt" zu machen, sollte man vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass der Fisch idealerweise ganz leicht angefrostet sein sollte, damit das Eiweiß beim Wolfen nicht schon stockt...


 
hab ich nicht gewusst-danke für den Tipp!


----------



## kaipiranja (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fiskekaka (für norwegischen Fisch)*



HeinDorsch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie man solche Kommentare abgeben kann wenn man sich ganz offensichtlich nicht eingehender mit der norwegischen Küche auseinander gesetzt hat.
> Fiskekaka oder fiskekaker sind Fischfrikadellen aus fein pürierten Zutaten.
> 
> Man sollte auch mal über die eigene "deutsche" Küche nachdenken. Wer weis was Menschen anderer Nationalitäten über Königsberger Klöße (Klopse) denken.
> ...


 

Danke HeinDorsch! #6


...besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können...

Kindergartenniveau ist hier eine mehr als passende Bezeichnung für den ein oder anderen Post...


----------

